# Loop: Administrator inaccessible & Windows not installed



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

Well not sure what happened but I think this problem relates to this topic so here's what happened.

Basically for months now my laptop kept restarting randomly sometimes 1-3 but mostly only once and it happens a few seconds or minutes after the boot up. There are no event logs or warnings and the Automatic Box in the advanced settings in Control Panel is also unchecked. I do get the rare Black Screen of Death (rare very rare) and it just reboots or sometimes I force shutdown (sorry I'm not quite that smart with technology, yes I'm dumb).

After the constant research I thought maybe it was a virus so I got malwarebytes to run and McAfee and stuff and even on safe mode too but none.

Then I thought maybe the hard disk itself was the problem but there were no corrupted files or programs but the laptop was running a bit slow (maybe because of my modifcations and games), there were no sounds or anything just the normal sound a laptop would make.
Note: I do remember the fact that the I dropped my laptop once and it was pretty bad BUT I am not sure whether the restarting happened after because my old laptop back then which had Windows 8 but I installed Windows 10 had sudden reboots like this too and yes I've dropped that laptop several times too and it seems to be working fine now.

Eventually I got fed up with the constant restart with the concern of the laptop's life decreasing (it was bought early 2017) I factory resetted the laptop. I thought it would have been solved like my old laptop because when I factory resetted my old laptop the sudden reboots are gone but it is still slow but other than that it seems fine. Now back to the current laptop, after the factory reset I noticed the sudden reboots with no warnings became much more constant because back then it would reboot only a few times and sometimes it wouldn't even reboot and would run smoothly but now the reboots are constant, everytime I turn it on it has a really high probability it'll reboot, I probably can't use it more than 30 minutes.
Sometimes it would show the Blue Screen of Death and a bit more common, only a tiny bit and sometimes it bring me to the Advanced System Settings for the Automatic PC repair D:

I researched and researched then I thought that it has to be something with the hard disk because everytime I install something it reboots (80% of the time) but then it was proven wrong because I managed to get Chrome and Firefox. Then somehow it led to me thinking Windows 10 updates so here's the very very crucial part.
I went to the advanced system settings to go to the HP Recovery stuff. I wanted to delete everything and reinstall windows with HP Recovery (Idk what the difference between Factory Reset and this but it seemed more reliable) but what happened next is this.
-My Administrator account is gone
-Windows 10 cannot be installed
(Always says the installation is incomplete)
-Since my Administrator account is gone I can't access the Command Prompt or other Restore commands on the Advanced System Settings(Blue background stuff sorry)
-I then cannot access my laptop BECAUSE Windows is not installed.
Basically it's a loop.
-BIOS is set to default settings I'm pretty sure.
Note: Does not restart when I'm in the Advanced System Settings.
Note: In the "Windows cannot be installed" error window at the startup screen I went to command prompt by Shift+F10 and entered _compmgmt.msc _so I could supposedly change my Admin password but it keeps saying the Local Group, Shares folder etc. Could not opened in the Computer Management.
So yeah, rip computers please help.
Sorry for the long thread I'm very desperate.


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

Basically cannot access the laptop.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sounds like when you dropped the laptop you may have damaged your hard drive, pretty common and why it's extremely bad to drop a computer. Does your HP have a diagnostics partition that still works? How old is the laptop?


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

Idk what you mean by that but here's a pic of the onlyHP related thing I can find, I can't access the desktop because my Admin account is gone and Windows is not installed so until I retrieved one of those 2 I can't access anything besides the BIOS and Advanced System Settings. (I spam F11 as the laptop starts to get to Advanced System Settings).
The laptop was bought around January 2017.


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

For some reason it won't let me upload a video so I'll try and explain as simple as possible.
Basically when my laptop starts up it loads very slowly and most of the times blinks (like the screen blinks really really fast). Then it'll load as Administrator instead of the the name I placed for my Admin account. It'll load a bit until it goes black and an error pops up saying

Windows installation is incomplete.

When I go to Advanced System Settings I try to click on the other Restore or Recovery options but it keeps asking me for the password for the Administrator account which is clearly not my password because it keeps saying it's wrong and I've checked multiple times and I pretty much use the same password for most of my accounts and stuff.
So pretty much Windows is not installed and my Account is gone and the only Recovery Option I have is the HP Recovery option which never works as it always restarts midway although it did say it'll restart multiple times but it ends up saying

Windows Installation is incomplete
or
An unexpected Restart occurred

Something along those lines. Then it just gives me the options to shutdown or retry or details which gives the errors that happened.
Please help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You can run a hard drive diagnostics from a bootable USB stick or a CD/DVD. But you'll need to identify the model of the hard drive which should be listed in the BIOS. 

If the hard drive fails the diagnostics it will need to be replaced and Windows reinstalled from a USB drive or recovery discs.


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

Sorry for being absolutely stupid but where or how can I get a bootable USB stick, the laptop does not have a CD/DVD player.
Also since I literally can't access my laptop does the USB stick run the tests at the startup?
Also I ran a few diagnostics test for hardware errors from the laptop when I still had access it said the hard drive was fun, it said it was working properly in the device manager too so...yeah.
Sorry for being stupid I'm not that good with computer stuff.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Neither Device Manager or check disk are effective at properly testing a hard drive. 

Yes the diagnostics run before Windows loads, it gets booted instead of Windows.

Step one is to identify the hard drive by using the BIOS.


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok so where or how do I get the Bootable USB Stick.
Sorry for being stupid.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Do you have a USB stick that can be erased?

Have you found out what hard drive you have in your laptop? We cannot tell you what diagnostics to download until you find out and tell us what hard drive your laptop has.


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

Would this be it?
Also would a normal 8GB USB flash drive work?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Yes, any USB stick will work but you must follow these WDC LifeGuard directions carefully to make the proper bootable diagnostics: https://support.wdc.com/downloads.aspx?p=2
Run through both the Short and Long tests and post the result.


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

I think Im doing something wrong, I downloaded the file and application inside the folder is called DOSDLG.

I used Rufus to make the bootable USB then copied the DOSDLG to the USB.

I also set the USB as priority for booting in my laptop's BIOS but it's not working.

It either goes to the Administrator loading screen and the same error pops up or it loadd forever OR goes to a blue screen of recovery and it says Windows didn't boot properly.
I went in there and clicked boot from usb and stuff. It was still trying to boot from my OS so I went to boot from EIFI or something I found my USB Bootable and I went in there and it's empty.
Not sure if it was meant to have something or not.

I don't know what I did wrong I followed the instructions it properly.


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

This is my BIOS boot settings.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You appear to not be changing the boot order to have it boot from the USB stick. You can either do that from the BIOS or from the HP Startup Menu(F10, F11, or F12). You might also need to go into the BIOS and disable Secure Boot and enable Legacy Boot.


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok, I held F10 so that is the BIOS.
I'll try the other buttons as well as the Legacy Boot.


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi sorry for the extremely late reply, got busy with school.
I turned on Legacy Boot and set it for USB boot but still the same thing happens. Maybe the file with the download is missing? Is Rufus the correct program?
I used Rufus to install the Bootable USB, I tried both Portable and Normal.
I copied and pasted the file that I downloaded from your link but still it won't boot.
Is there something I'm missing?

At the Blue Screen Recovery option I tried booting manually with the USB but it says 'selected boot device failed.'
Please help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How did you use Rufus to write the ISO? What steps did you take?


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

I followed this, sorry for a really long reply was busy from school sorry sorry.


----------



## BJon793 (Jul 13, 2017)

I followef this, sorry for a really delayed reply was busy from school sorry sorry.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Sorry, I'm not going to download a random PDF.


----------

